

Three things you should never put in your database - Walkman
http://www.revsys.com/blog/2012/may/01/three-things-you-should-never-put-your-database/

======
jonaldomo
I agree with your write up. Might be worth mentioning that storing binary
files in Hadoop is a pretty popular strategy as well.

